# Does this mean we can't rent out points at National Harbor?



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Switch to long-term stays by 1/1 to keep hosting
Because of short-term rental regulations in Prince George’s County, we’ve made some changes that will impact your listing(s) starting on January 1.

Starting on January 1, if you already allow guests to book stays of 31 nights or more, Airbnb will update your listing’s minimum length of stay to 31 nights.

If you currently block stays of 31 nights or longer, your listing will be temporarily deactivated until you set your minimum length of stay to 31 nights or more.

*What will happen to my existing short-term bookings?*
Airbnb will honor reservations for short-term stays (less than 31 nights) made before January 1. After January 1, guests won’t be able to book your listing for a stay that’s less than 31 days.

*Can I register to host short-term stays in Prince George’s County?*
We’re working on creating a way for you to add a registration number or valid exemption to your listing. We’ll let you know as soon as it’s complete so you can get back to hosting short-term stays.

If you have any questions about hosting in Prince George’s County, you can always learn more in our Help Center.


----------



## am1 (Dec 13, 2019)

My guess not through Airbnb.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

The same rules will apply to VRBO et al. What's up with Prince George's County, I wonder?


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Short-term rental regulations*
Hosts in Prince George’s County are required to obtain a short-term rental license to host short-term stays (less than 31 days). You are eligible to obtain short-term rental license if the listing is your primary residence. You will be required to attest that the property is your permanent residence and demonstrate proof of ownership in the county’s online application.

*Hosting limits*
Prince George’s County limits the number of days a listing may host short-term rentals in a calendar year. Owner-occupied listings may host up to 180 days per calendar year. Listings not occupied by the owner may host up to 90 days per calendar year.

*License requirements*
You can apply for a permit through the county’s online registration system. You will be required to complete a neighbor notification process and upload some documents as a part of the application process - you can find the full list of required information in this checklist.

When you complete the online application and pay the $150 fee, you will be issued a 90-day temporary license to operate your rental. You can continue hosting with this temporary license while the county reviews your application. If your application is approved, the temporary license will convert to a permanent license at the end of the 90-day temporary license period.

*Renewing your registration*
You’ll need to renew your license annually and pay an annual $150 fee. Licenses expire one year from the date they are issued.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Big government has gone berserk! I hope Airbnb can get exemptions for resort listings!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...7b6b62-d6e3-11e8-a10f-b51546b10756_story.html

Try Wyndham Alexandria.  I honestly think Wyndham Alexandria is better for out-of-town guests.

National Harbor is a fancier resort, but folks have to taxi or rent car/drive 15 min drive to the Huntington Metro, in which people can commute to the monuments or Natl Mall.  Wyndham Alexandria is one-block away from the King Street Metro and requires no rental cars.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree Old Town is a better location if you want to use the metro. Fly into Regan ride the metro to Old Town.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

Alexandria is a more organic, authentic, and historical city too.  I feel National Harbor is too manufactured and touristy.

Historical things to do in Alexandria: https://www.visitalexandriava.com/things-to-do/historic-attractions-and-museums/key-to-the-city/ I noticed that the list left out the below:

Robert E Lee's Childhood Home: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_E._Lee_Boyhood_Home
Franklin and Armfield Slave Office, where slaves were imprisoned and sold, a somber place to visit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_and_Armfield_Office


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

https://www.visitalexandriava.com/things-to-do/


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Alexandria is a more organic, authentic, and historical city too.  I feel National Harbor is too manufactured and touristy.
> 
> Things to do in Alexandria: https://www.visitalexandriava.com/things-to-do/historic-attractions-and-museums/key-to-the-city/ I noticed that the list left out the below:
> 
> ...


King street has many nice shops and restaurants. You can also take the Water taxi to National harbour or the Washington monument


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

We stayed at National Harbor once to attend a wedding in Chantilly. That's where my accidental Airbnb hosting began. Gaylord Convention Center makes this a good rental.
Coming back to the thread, it's not clear if I need a license for each listing or one license will cover all of them. I hope Airbnb explains to the county the absurdity of clubbing resorts with other Airbnb home rentals and get an exemption for resorts! There's a Dominic and a few other mega-renters who have gazillion listings at National harbor. I hope they do something about this too.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> We stayed at National Harbor once to attend a wedding in Chantilly. That's where my accidental Airbnb hosting began. Gaylord Convention Center makes this a good rental.
> Coming back to the thread, it's not clear if I need a license for each listing or one license will cover all of them. I hope Airbnb explains to the county the absurdity of clubbing resorts with other Airbnb home rentals and get an exemption for resorts! There's a Dominic and a few other mega-renters who have gazillion listings at National harbor. I hope they do something about this too.


What If it is a private party transaction and they are just guests of a owner and not a rental?


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

dgalati said:


> What If it is a private party transaction and they are just guests of a owner and not a rental?



Help me here as your ?? doesn't make sense to me.

Guests of an owner would never be considered a 'transaction' or a rental, nor would it ever be listed on airbnb or any other site.  Therefore none of this applies,

OTOH, even if it's your brother/mom, etc, if they are paying you anything of value to help defray your MF's, it is a rental.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Help me here as your ?? doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Guests of an owner would never be considered a 'transaction' or a rental, nor would it ever be listed on airbnb or any other site.  Therefore none of this applies,
> 
> OTOH, even if it's your brother/mom, etc, if they are paying you anything of value to help defray your MF's, it is a rental.


You ever use paypal family and friends or just a personal check. Who knows what payment is for?


----------



## jules54 (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't agree that every time you use your Wyndham points for family,  friends, fire fighters, nurses, teaches that it is a rental. That why higher level owners get guest certificates to put on reservations for their guests. Even classified rentals off Craigslist or other ad sites besides Airbnb or VRBO are all most impossible to track as rentals for IRS purposes.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Help me here as your ?? doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Guests of an owner would never be considered a 'transaction' or a rental, nor would it ever be listed on airbnb or any other site.  Therefore none of this applies,
> 
> OTOH, even if it's your brother/mom, etc, if they are paying you anything of value to help defray your MF's, it is a rental.


Its called a guest certificate for a reason. It would be very hard to prove its a rental without a rental agreement.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

dgalati said:


> You ever use paypal family and friends or just a personal check. Who knows what payment is for?





dgalati said:


> Its called a guest certificate for a reason. It would be very hard to prove its a rental without a rental agreement.



I'm not here to judge whether it's appropriate to skirt any rules/laws.  When my son gave me $25/night for his upcoming stay over New Year's, I'm certainly not reporting that anywhere.  But if I'm in a courtroom, I would probably admit that that exchange has all of the elements to make it a 'rental'.

We all use the term 'guests' even if we charged them $3k.  That doesn't change the fact if there was consideration involved that makes it a 'rental'. 




jules54 said:


> I don't agree that every time you use your Wyndham points for family, friends, fire fighters, nurses, teaches that it is a rental.



I for one totally agree with this.  In fact, if you are letting ANYONE just use it for free, it is not a rental.  But if you charge any of these same people for the usage (If they just pay for the guest Cert if required, that would not apply), then it is in fact a rental. I don't know whether that needs to be reported anywhere as that's not my area of expertise.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Its called a guest certificate for a reason. It would be very hard to prove its a rental without a rental agreement



Why would anyone need to 'prove' this one way or the other? Most of the timeshare groups allow rentals, so what's the issue? Now, if you are making a business of this, then it's all about proof.  In that case, I think you better follow the advise of your accountant or counsel.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

dgalati said:


> You ever use paypal family and friends or just a personal check. Who knows what payment is for?



So if this money changed hands and it wasn't a rental, I guess the originator could sue you in small claims for a return of their 'loan' to you. Who knows what else the payment could have been for?

My guess is with lack of a document proving otherwise, Paypal would return the money if the sender ever contested it. After all, it was sent by 'mistake'


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> So if this money changed hands and it wasn't a rental, I guess the originator could sue you in small claims for a return of their 'loan' to you. Who knows what else the payment could have been for?
> 
> My guess is with lack of a document proving otherwise, Paypal would return the money if the sender ever contested it. After all, it was sent by 'mistake'


Thats why I said use paypal family and friends. No recourse or return of funds using family and friends. If I deal with a stranger of course you should use the standard PayPal  payment!


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Why would anyone need to 'prove' this one way or the other? Most of the timeshare groups allow rentals, so what's the issue? Now, if you are making a business of this, then it's all about proof.  In that case, I think you better follow the advise of your accountant or counsel.


 I have never rented any of my points. I use every one of them for my personal enjoyment. Disclaimer: I will rent from a VIP ownet when they pass along the 50% discount during the 60 day discount window if its cheaper then using my own.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Revenons à Nos Moutons, s'il vous plaît!

Does anyone else have an Airbnb listing at National Harbor? Have you received this email from Airbnb? Any ideas on how to proceed?


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Revenons à Nos Moutons, s'il vous plaît!
> 
> Does anyone else have an Airbnb listing at National Harbor? Have you received this email from Airbnb? Any ideas on how to proceed?


Why use a middleman for something you can do yourself?


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Airbnb is the most convenient middleman I have found so far. They collect applicable taxes on my behalf and pay it to the proper tax jurisdictions. I am thinking about listing on VRBO as well.

I am not sure about eBay or Craigslist etc. While I have bought a lot on eBay and sold some Neverending Pasta Passes some years ago, I am not comfortable yet.

I am not comfortable doing rentals without written contracts. Verbal contracts are not legally binding in real estate transactions.

What are the other ways you would suggest? Nothing dicey, mind you! I don't like to operate on the bleeding edge!

Even in ERP software, I believed in staying back one solid release behind and let the bleeders go ahead and be a canary in the coal mine!

I really would have liked to use an emoji but, deferring to @Pathways and his undisclosed platform that cannot keep up with my browser on a wide-screen monitor, I will resist the urge! ;-)


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

jules54 said:


> I don't agree that every time you use your Wyndham points for family,  friends, fire fighters, nurses, teaches that it is a rental. That why higher level owners get guest certificates to put on reservations for their guests. Even classified rentals off Craigslist or other ad sites besides Airbnb or VRBO are all most impossible to track as rentals for IRS purposes.


https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc415 the IRS has ruled that unless your family pays fair rental price, family stays are not rentals.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Help me here as your ?? doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Guests of an owner would never be considered a 'transaction' or a rental, nor would it ever be listed on airbnb or any other site.  Therefore none of this applies,
> 
> OTOH, even if it's your brother/mom, etc, if they are paying you anything of value to help defray your MF's, it is a rental.


 https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc415 the IRS has ruled that unless your family pays fair rental price, family stays are not rentals


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> I'm not here to judge whether it's appropriate to skirt any rules/laws.  When my son gave me $25/night for his upcoming stay over New Year's, I'm certainly not reporting that anywhere.  But if I'm in a courtroom, I would probably admit that that exchange has all of the elements to make it a 'rental'.
> 
> We all use the term 'guests' even if we charged them $3k.  That doesn't change the fact if there was consideration involved that makes it a 'rental'.
> 
> ...


Renting at $25/day as far below fair market price is not a rental.  https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc415 the IRS has ruled that unless your family pays fair rental price, family stays are not rentals


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

If you rent at less than 15 days, no need to report income.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

@Grammarhero, How do you find time for all this? When I was in my 30s and 40s, I had no time for anything! 12 hours at work, 8 hours of sleep+peronal time, 2 hours for commute, I barely had 2 hours for my wife and kids! I am so glad there was no BBS then!;-) You must be creating time with a Time-Turner like Hermione Granger!;-)


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> @Grammarhero, How do you find time for all this? When I was in my 30s and 40s, I had no time for anything! 12 hours at work, 8 hours of sleep+peronal time, 2 hours for commute, I barely had 2 hours for my wife and kids! I am so glad there was no BBS then!;-) You must be creating time with a Time-Turner like Hermione Granger!;-)


My workday is 9.5 hours at work, 8 hours sleep, 1 hour personal time, 3 hours commute (via train whereas I can read and post on Tug often), and 2.5 hours wife and kid and dog.  On weekends, it’s 8 hours sleep, 8 hours personal time, and 8 hours for wife and kid and dog.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> My workday is 9.5 hours at work, 8 hours sleep, 1 hour personal time, 3 hours commute (via train whereas I can read and post on Tug often), and 2.5 hours wife and kid and dog.  On weekends, it’s 8 hours sleep, 8 hours personal time, and 8 hours for wife and kid and dog.



Gee, am I ever fortunate on commute time! That was another reason why I didn’t accept an offer to work in the LA office. Where I live in Canada, you can get almost anywhere in 30 minutes. The population here is 1.2 million too so it’s not real small.

Currently, I have a 20 minute commute as my home is by the Light Rail Transit (or Subway).

You guys have work balance better covered though. About half the year, I work 12 to 15 hours a day, do research on the weekends. In the other half of the year, I work 8 hours but still do research on the weekends. I am really planning in the New Year to better regulate that though. I turned 55 this year and am now finding that grind difficult.

I always got between 7 to 8 hours sleep though.

Wife? Divorced now and yes it’s because of my out of whack work-like balance. My dog is sure happy when I’m home though.

You guys have it balanced very well.

The one thing I do is vacation regularly. I suppose work hard but play hard too. I think next year I will increase the play hard side more.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Gee, am I ever fortunate on commute time! That was another reason why I didn’t accept an offer to work in the LA office. Where I live in Canada, you can get almost anywhere in 30 minutes. The population here is 1.2 million too so it’s not real small.
> 
> Currently, I have a 20 minute commute as my home is by the Light Rail Transit (or Subway).
> 
> ...


I thought Canadians have work-life balance and Americans don’t.  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I thought Canadians have work-life balance and Americans don’t.  Guess I was wrong.



I think most Canadians do. I am a stickler on preparedness and perhaps over do it on the research side. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

You guys had it good!;-) 
Try this, fly out Monday morning (I used to fly out on Sunday but with street credit, Monday became OK) and go to work in a city ~400 miles away, work a minimum 12 hours a day and crash in a Residence Inn. Work till 3 am and eat Raisin Bran for DINNER and get up at 9 and go to BF before they close at 10. Go to work! Rinse and repeat! Come back home on Thursday or Friday! Be greeted by the youngest 5-year-old son at the airport with his mom! That made it all worth it!


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> You guys had it good!;-)
> Try this, fly out Monday morning (I used to fly out on Sunday but with street credit, Monday became OK) and go to work in a city ~400 miles away, work a minimum 12 hours a day and crash in a Residence Inn. Work till 3 am and eat Raisin Bran for DINNER and get up at 9 and go to BF before they close at 10. Go to work! Rinse and repeat! Come back home on Thursday or Friday! Be greeted by the youngest 5-year-old son at the airport with his mom! That made it all worth it!



Oh my....

I have friends who work in the Athabaska Oil Sands in Northern Alberta. They work 21 on and 9/10 off. They live in camps up there. They fly back and forth all the time. Great money but no balance. 


And yes, we have it good compared to that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 13, 2019)

I think it is great that local governments are finally stepping forward and controlling/restricting short term rentals.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

I was hoping my sons will become doctors or lawyers but they ended up in the same IT field!
Big bucks but at a tremendous cost to work-life balance! Perhaps their children will become a poet or a writer or a philosopher! One can only hope! 
As long as they don't do ethnic studies or basket weaving or some useless crap, I will be happy! I would have shed my earthly bonds long before then! ;-)


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I think it is great that local governments are finally stepping forward and controlling/restricting short term rentals.



Elaborate, please! Why is that a problem? Do you not subscribe to the credo 'My home is my castle'?

Do you think such 'controlling/restricting' should apply to Wyndham Resorts at National Harbor?

Do you belive you should not be able to rent your points at National Harbor?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> I was hoping my sons will become doctors or lawyers but they ended up in the same IT field!
> Big bucks but at a tremendous cost to work-life balance! Perhaps their children will become a poet or a writer or a philosopher! One can only hope!
> As long as they don't do ethnic studies or basket weaving or some useless crap, I will be happy! I would have shed my earthly bonds long before then! ;-)



Yeah 

Unless your a Dentist, Chiropractor or optimologist, you can work crazy hours as a doctor. Lawyers are the same. I know lawyers doing 8 to 4 and others working crazy hours depending on their practice specialty.

In my case, I deal in International trade contract matters so researching different jurisdictional legislation is very important and takes more time. But, I do love the challenge. Many times I can work out of my home which is very nice. Crafting contracts can really be done almost anywhere. I do go to the office daily anyway because I enjoy the face to face aspect.

Yes, IT can be crazy hours. I know a couple of coders in SAN Fran who work for Google and they pound in the time BUT make huge money. Mind you, you need to make huge money living in SAN Fran.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Elaborate, please! Why is that a problem? Do you not subscribe to the credo 'My home is my castle'?
> 
> Do you think such 'controlling/restricting' should apply to Wyndham Resorts at National Harbor?
> 
> Do you belive you should not be able to rent your points at National Harbor?



Sorry, better get back on topic.

I personally see an Airbnb situation where the place is normally a private residence requiring more regulation.

However, a timeshare that is zoned and designed for short term stays anyway should not need any added regulation. After all, what’s the difference renting your week to paying guests versus your family or friends?

Could this be another cash grab concept? One wonders....



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Supply and demand are the underpinnings of economic activity!
Airbnb, Uber, Lyft, etc. are the greatest innovations of our time to increase the supply by making the dormant surplus capacity available to be consumed by ever-growing demand!
_[Offensive comment deleted. <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Supply and demand are the underpinnings of economic activity!
> Airbnb, Uber, Lyft, etc. are the greatest innovations of our time to increase the supply by making the dormant surplus capacity available to be consumed by ever-growing demand!



I hear ya...

But, there are people who believe they live in a residential area not designed for transient populations. They want to keep their little corner of the world stable.


https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/21/realestate/can-i-stop-my-neighbor-from-running-an-airbnb.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Removed



Here is an example.

I will assume you live in a house. However, this would also apply to multi family as well.

If, let’s say, your neighbor wants to rip down his house and replace it with a 24 hour rock bar complete with outdoor stadium for midnight rock concerts. Without regulations, this is ok. You just need to suck it up or move. The place fills up nightly so the demand is there. So, what’s the problem?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Transient populations, did you say? At least they have a home to stay in! And Airbnb doesn't have to publish poop-maps as SFO does so the citizens can avoid what their transient homeless population deposits on the streets of a once-beautiful city!


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Transient populations, did you say? At least they have a home to stay in! And Airbnb doesn't have to publish poop-maps as SFO does so the citizens can avoid what their transient homeless population deposits on the streets of a once-beautiful city!



true, but they can also have a home to stay in in an area zoned for temporary stays. Homelessness is another issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am familiar with HOA. My previous home was in an HOA. No problems in enforcing some conformity. People can take it or leave it! 

Short-term rental restrictions are fine too as long as it makes sense and not driven by NIMBY zealots!

Busybodies who object to transients should visit SFO and acquaint themselves with transient homeless. They should consult their poop-maps at all times so they don't step on their own BS! When they come back home, they will welcome rent-paying transients of Airbnb better than they would Joseph and Mary!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

But @Fredflintstone, we're straying off topic! We're talking about National Harbor, a premier resort! They only cater to transients! Well-heeled ones at that! No poop-map required! So, what's up with that?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 14, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> But @Fredflintstone, we're straying off topic! We're talking about National Harbor, a premier resort! They only cater to transients! Well-heeled ones at that! No poop-map required! So, what's up with that?



My point is timeshares like National Harbour are already zoned and designed to accept short term stays (some refer it as transient populations) and thus see no problem with Airbnb or other systems being used to rent out your week. I said that earlier.

For residential areas that are not designed for short term or hotel or temporary stays on a regular basis, some regulations need to be in place. Similar to regulations hotels and timeshare resorts have to follow. 

Also, areas deemed as long term resident areas need to consider the entire community. People just can’t do whatever they want and to hell with their neighbor. 

Regulations are not all bad.

Even the most free nations have regulations. With out them, we would have chaos.

I think you are drawing the line when regulations have purely no value. That we can both agree. However, sometimes control is needed to ensure all have rights and considerations. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2019)

We got a bit off track here.

OP was about PG County (Md.) regulating short term rentals and BnB announcing its compliance policy.  The question posed was whether that had an impact on rentals at National Harbor.  I don't think the question was ever answered but we heard a lot about tax implications of renting at and below market rates, homelessness, poop maps, and whether middlemen are necessary in the first place.

I don't do BnB but someone who does and who might be affected by PG County's policy should contact BnB and ask if this policy applies to rentals at a timeshare resort instead of asking us goofs on this combination bulletin board service/support group.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

chapjim said:


> We got a bit off track here.
> 
> OP was about PG County (Md.) regulating short term rentals and BnB announcing its compliance policy.  The question posed was whether that had an impact on rentals at National Harbor.  I don't think the question was ever answered but we heard a lot about tax implications of renting at and below market rates, homelessness, poop maps, and whether middlemen are necessary in the first place.
> 
> I don't do BnB but someone who does and who might be affected by PG County's policy should contact BnB and ask if this policy applies to rentals at a timeshare resort instead of asking us goofs on this combination bulletin board service/support group.



Excellent post! I couldn't have said it better! I shall seek my answers elsewhere.

Btw, @chapjim, would you be willing to share the methods you employ to rent out your points. DM would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## dgalati (Dec 14, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Excellent post! I couldn't have said it better! I shall seek my answers elsewhere.
> 
> Btw, @chapjim, would you be willing to share the methods you employ to rent out your points. DM would be appreciated. Thank you!


Whats up with the poop maps?


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

Not UP, look DOWN when you walk in SFO! Haha! 
I could provide a link here but it's hard to do without it appearing political. 
Just bing it or google it for yourself!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

I just signed up on Airbnb Hosts forum and searched quite a bit about this issue of Short Term Rental license in PG County. Haven't found that needle yet in that haystack which is bigger than TUG. 

At least TUG BBS is neatly compartmentalized into well-defined subsets. Airbnb Hosts has categories but uncategorized posts outnumber the rest put together! 

I will call the PG County on Monday. I hope the horse will be cooperative and open its mouth!;-)


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 14, 2019)

chapjim said:


> We got a bit off track here.
> 
> OP was about PG County (Md.) regulating short term rentals and BnB announcing its compliance policy.  The question posed was whether that had an impact on rentals at National Harbor.  I don't think the question was ever answered but we heard a lot about tax implications of renting at and below market rates, homelessness, poop maps, and whether middlemen are necessary in the first place.
> 
> I don't do BnB but someone who does and who might be affected by PG County's policy should contact BnB and ask if this policy applies to rentals at a timeshare resort instead of asking us goofs on this combination bulletin board service/support group.


Correct!  Wisconsin recently passed a law allowing short term rentals in residential neighborhoods.  It superceeded local and county laws, but the township passed an ordinance requiring at least a seven day stay.  A large home in our neighborhood just got the first license, and it sleeps 16.  Believe me the neighborhood tried to stop it.  But that has absolutely no effect on the timeshares just down the street, which are already zoned for that purpose.  I doubt very much the PG county ordinance affects national harbor at all.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

I agree. PG County should have made this differentiation and exempted Timeshare Resorts. 

I think Airbnb does appreciate the difference since they have created a special team to support Hotel Airbnbs. Hopefully, they will go to bat for us and get PG county to exempt TS.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 14, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> I agree. PG County should have made this differentiation and exempted Timeshare Resorts.
> 
> I think Airbnb does appreciate the difference since they have created a special team to support Hotel Airbnbs. Hopefully, they will go to bat for us and get PG county to exempt TS.


Since there is one and only one timeshare in PG county, it probably never occurred to them and no one brought it up.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Not UP, look DOWN when you walk in SFO! Haha!
> I could provide a link here but it's hard to do without it appearing political.
> Just bing it or google it for yourself!



Go for it!!  I got busted on here for getting political about SFO.  Don't remember what I said but I'm pretty sure I meant it!

I was going to get political about my least favorite (third) world class jurisdiction (other than Washington, DC, that is) -- Prince George's County, MD, but I didn't!


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...7b6b62-d6e3-11e8-a10f-b51546b10756_story.html
> 
> Try Wyndham Alexandria.  I honestly think Wyndham Alexandria is better for out-of-town guests.
> 
> National Harbor is a fancier resort, but folks have to taxi or rent car/drive 15 min drive to the Huntington Metro, in which people can commute to the monuments or Natl Mall.  Wyndham Alexandria is one-block away from the King Street Metro and requires no rental cars.



No need to rent anything to get to DC while staying at National Harbor.

NH-2 Metro bus goes to King Street Metro Station.  NH-1 runs to Southern Avenue Metro Station.  I've done both getting to my office in Crystal City.  First choice (after the shuttle quit running) was NH-2 but I took the NH-1 bus last summer while King Street Metro was under construction.  It was the long way around (to CC) but it works.  For someone going into the District, it may be better.  Depends on where one is going.

Without question, Old Town Alexandria is a better resort if the primary focus is going to the District.  Better access to transportation and a better variety of eateries at much more reasonable prices along King Street, Duke Street, and cross streets.  But OTA is very thin on amenities and activities.  No pool, for example.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Supply and demand are the underpinnings of economic activity!
> Airbnb, Uber, Lyft, etc. are the greatest innovations of our time to increase the supply by making the dormant surplus capacity available to be consumed by ever-growing demand!
> _[Offensive comment deleted. <-- SueDonJ_



@chapjim, Once busted, twice shy! 

'Offensive' is a broad all-encompassing term! I hope mine barely registered and I have no idea who was offended! Anyway, this is not the place! I could go on Twitter if I really want to get my BP up!


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Excellent post! I couldn't have said it better! I shall seek my answers elsewhere.
> 
> Btw, @chapjim, would you be willing to share the methods you employ to rent out your points. DM would be appreciated. Thank you!



I don't do anything special.  I book prime weeks out as far as I can -- fourteen months for PresRes at Bonnet Creek; thirteen months for other Bonnet Creek, Ocean Walk, and Royal Vista.  My 2020 points were exhausted last summer some time.  I know I'm going to end up canceling a lot of the full price reservations when the 60-day discount/upgrade opens.  Some primo reservations will sell at full price -- PresRes units at Bonnet Creek for Spring Break, Bike Week at Ocean Walk.  I'm trying the Daytona 500 and I have two Mardi Gras reservations this year. 

Other than that, I work my whatever off looking for discounted reservations (and maybe upgraded) that I think will sell.  If they do, fine.  If they don't, they don't.  I just cancel at the 15-day point and move on with something else.

Example:  I've worked Wyndham Panama City Beach pretty hard this January.  I know it's dead winter and PCB can be decent or very cold in January.  But if someone is content reading on the balcony in a hoodie, it's a good place to be.  A lot of the attractions and some restaurants will be closed but a lot won't be.  I've booked nine weeks at PCB in January.  I booked a two-week reservation from January 11-25 back in mid-November and offered it to a customer in Texas.  I sent him that guest confirmation on November 15.  Then just today, I sold him the week starting January 25 and the week starting January 4 so he'll be there for four weeks in a 2BR Presidential unit, all upgraded and for way less than $100/night.

An hour ago, I booked a 2BR Presidential unit at PCB from January 18-25 for 24,500 points -- an upgrade from a lower level studio.  There are some bargains out there but they take work to find.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

So, you book first and offer it for rent! I did that with Grand Desert. I had to make an additional reservation since the renter needed 4 nights. So 2 GC for one rental.

At National Harbor, I wait for a request and then book if available and accept the request. If not available, I decline. But there so many mega-renters at that site, my method is not very fruitful!

My son found some site that crawls the web and aggregates conference info. Perhaps, I can use that info and proactively book desired dates.

Where do you list your rentals if not at Airbnb?

Btw, my Wyndham buddy mentioned in his text, inter alia, that a friend is staying at PCB for 8 nights in a 1BR for 52,000 points! Looks like you did even better! 2BR PR is no longer available! The quiet week is even better than value week!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

Is PCB dead in January?


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

Coming back to National Harbor, it's really not the right place for me and my wife. My sons enjoyed the sports bar and such! It was quite far from the wedding location at Marriott Westfields in Chantilly. 
Marriott 'generously' (and with suppressed glee, I bet!) waived the one-night penalty when I called on the check-in date to cancel my discounted marriage party reservation I had made long before!  

All during my road-warrior days, I stayed at Marriott Residence Inn and I loved it! I was treated very well by them and I still have a lot of Marriott reward points I have to protect from expiry!
I had not even heard of Wyndham except in pejorative terms thanks to their flea-bitten motel chains! How does a Marriott or a Hilton or a Hyatt lose out to a Wyndham in TS? 
If I didn't succumb to Marriott TS deals in my 30s and 40s, how did Wyndham get me at 62?  
I think it's Psych Ops! Exploit the guilt of workaholics like me who feel they have missed out on life! That's the chink in my armor they detected and exploited! Smh!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

My son and his GF checked into Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach today! They have signed him up to attend a presentation tomorrow at Royal Vista to explain how Wyndham has spent $92 Million on an app to support the new Privileges program. They told him he has been marked a 'PRIORITY' to receive such important briefing! It will not be a sales effort! Can you believe this crap? But, I love it when my son attends these presentations. He has a cloaking device/shield in me and he becomes unassailable! He can easily say 'talk to my dad' and walk away with his reward! I just hope he learns a lot! But will my Atlas ever get the better of his Hercules?


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 14, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> My son and his GF checked into Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach today! They have signed him up to attend a presentation tomorrow at Royal Vista to explain how Wyndham has spent $92 Million on an app to support the new Privileges program. They told him he has been marked a 'PRIORITY' to receive such important briefing! It will not be a sales effort! Can you believe this crap? But, I love it when my son attends these presentations. He has a cloaking device in me and he becomes unassailable! He can easily say 'talk to my dad' and walk away with his reward! I just hope he learns a lot! But can Atlas ever get the better of Hercules?


Even if he doesn't buy he should realize that much of what they say isn't true or has only a kernel of truth and they say things in ways in which they know it will likely be interpreted incorrectly.  So it usually isn't a good venue to learn the truth about how the program works.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

My son was laughing when he told me about their spiel! He could've written this app for less than 10% and we would all have been better off! This is Obamacare territory (am I allowed to allude to this IT debacle or will I get reprimanded for speaking ill of the Gods?) and I hope Wyndham executes well on this Privileges app!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wyndham Worldwide lives up its Worldwide attribute! We have stayed at a Travelodge in Page AZ. We have stayed Wyndham Grand Riverfront in Chicago. Running a corporation that spans such a wide range must be insanely complicated! It's like trying to span 90 percentile to 1 percentile. Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt try to span 100 to 40! Wonders and mysteries of capitalism!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

The day before yesterday, I was at Albertsons buying Vodka and other sinful substances! The guy in front of me is asked whether he would contribute $5 to the Albertsons' charity of bagful of goodies to people, DESERVING or otherwise! He says he's already given! My turn, I just can't tell a lie! It will be so obvious and embarrassing! I am thinking I am buying Vodka when the goodies go to starving people! I say, of course! She's gleaming and I feel I must've done the right thing! This is all psych ops! An impulse purchase or giving based on psychological compulsions and not based on thoughtful action! I have no problem with giving but I was just bemused by how it transpired and the psychological dimensions that underlie it! I just wish I was a Vulcan or a robot who cannot be so easily manipulated!


----------



## dgalati (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Not UP, look DOWN when you walk in SFO! Haha!
> I could provide a link here but it's hard to do without it appearing political.
> Just bing it or google it for yourself!


What are the maps for dog poop? We have laws in Ohio where you must pickup if your dog poops.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2019)

dgalati said:


> ...... We have laws in Ohio where you must pickup if your dog poops.


Must be a lot of F-150’s in Ohio 
LOL


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Is PCB dead in January?
> 
> View attachment 15510




In Wyndham terms, it's "Quiet."


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2019)

dgalati said:


> What are the maps for dog poop? We have laws in Ohio where you must pickup if your dog poops.



It's not dogs.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Not UP, look DOWN when you walk in SFO! Haha!
> I could provide a link here but it's hard to do without it appearing political.
> Just bing it or google it for yourself!


We've been asked not to talk about it here (but how would you know)?  Yes, anyone interested you can google for yourself, but don't post about it here.  Posts have been removed, threads have been closed.   I wouldn't bother looking for history here, there were some offensive links that I know I personally don't want to click on ever again.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> *So, you book first and offer it for rent! * <snip>
> 
> Correct.  Most of my rentals are reservations I made inside the 60 day discount/upgrade window.  Of course, what that means is I have a maximum of forty-five days to seal the deal.  Often way less than 45 days.  In a sense, I'm bottom-feeding -- trying to find cancellations or availability that seem not to have been noticed (but which could really be cancellations).  It is time-consuming.  I am almost always points-challenged so when I find something, I have to decide whether it is better than what I have.  Cancel
> 
> ...


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> My son was laughing when he told me about their spiel! He could've written this app for less than 10% and we would all have been better off! This is Obamacare territory (am I allowed to allude to this IT debacle or will I get reprimanded for speaking ill of the Gods?) and I hope Wyndham executes well on this Privileges app!


You manage to share your political leanings on almost every thread.  I have been on this board for many years, and I do not know the leanings of most of the contributors. Why do you feel the need to make these references on a timeshare board,you have since your first posts.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 15, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> You manage to share your political leanings on almost every thread.  I have been on this board for many years, and I do not know the leanings of most of the contributors. Why do you feel the need to make these references on a timeshare board,you have since your first posts.


I second this, I was one of probably several people that flagged your blatant political post.

We like that TUG discussions are free of political BS, there are plenty of places on the interwebs for that.

Please read the TUG posting rules and abide by them.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

Your point is well taken!

My only defense is that it could be a subconscious reaction to the constant bombardment I feel on a daily basis! But, I agree, my reaction to that bombardment doesn't belong here on TUG BBS!

But I am not ashamed of my political leaning and I have no problem if you came to know of it! As long as I don't get beaten for it which seems to be condoned or even encouraged these days! Enough said!


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Your point is well taken!
> 
> My only defense is that it could be a subconscious reaction to the constant bombardment I feel on a daily basis! But, I agree, my reaction to that bombardment doesn't belong here on TUG BBS!
> 
> But I am not ashamed of my political leaning and I have no problem if you came to know of it! As long as I don't get beaten for it which seems to be condoned or even encouraged these days! Enough said!



What you call "constant bombardment" was because of the way you came crashing in to TUG with a know-it-all attitude and throwing insults around.  Just sayin'.

Lighten up and I think you'll find the board less hostile.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

@chapjim, You misunderstand me. I am not talking about TUG BBS. Bombardment elsewhere that is ubiquitous and threatening that I could get beaten if I wear a hat to show my support! So un-American!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

@chapjim,

Thank you for your helpful reply.

I have played around with Access in its early versions in the 90s. But, for anything beyond basic stuff, it was tedious coding. I never could use it for business, too much effort! But, then when you're used to a Ferrari like Oracle or MS SQLServer, it's tough to get used to a Vega! I have just bought Office 360 subscription. I will check out the lastest Access. But my son doesn't use any of this in his Cloud Services work. So, I will ask him if there's a better technology to use.

Airbnb has a lot of analytics for the hosts. I haven't looked at it in depth. Their fee seems comparable. There's no listing fee. Only commission on completed rentals.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 15, 2019)

chapjim said:


> In Wyndham terms, it's "Quiet."


Dead and cold. If you want warmer weather in Jan go to southern FL. I was in Destine about 2 years ago 1st week of Dec. It was the 50's not many places open also. Last week I was in Palm Shores on Singer Isand it was mid to high 70's


----------



## Cyrus24 (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> My son and his GF checked into Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach today! They have signed him up to attend a presentation tomorrow at Royal Vista


Curious as to how much time they had to commit for the gift they received?  60 minutes, 90 minutes or 120 minutes?  And, how long did they actually stay?  Reason for my question is that my Son and DIL are going to Midtown NYC on a GC from my account.  They'd probably go if the commitment was only 60 minutes, just to learn just to learn about this thing that Mom/Dad own/use/like.  They'd NEVER buy, of course!!!


----------



## dgalati (Dec 15, 2019)

Cyrus24 said:


> Curious as to how much time they had to commit for the gift they received?  60 minutes, 90 minutes or 120 minutes?  And, how long did they actually stay?  Reason for my question is that my Son and DIL are going to Midtown NYC on a GC from my account.  They'd probably go if the commitment was only 60 minutes, just to learn just to learn about this thing that Mom/Dad own/use/like.  They'd NEVER buy, of course!!!


LOL never say never. Thousands buy that never intended to purchase.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Dec 15, 2019)

dgalati said:


> LOL never say never. Thousands buy that never intended to purchase.


With MY son and DIL, I think never will apply.  They are VERY focused on saving versus spending.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> @chapjim, You misunderstand me. I am not talking about TUG BBS. Bombardment elsewhere that is ubiquitous and threatening that I could get beaten if I wear a hat to show my support! So un-American!



Yes, I did.  My apologies!

I'll PM the rest so as not to get busted again.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

My son was stutter texting me throughout the presentation! He said he was taking notes on Whatsapp!
Tour started at 9:00 am. His first text about this late-breaking news of 'Michael Brown new CEO of Wyndham' started at 6:22 am. He called me at 10:35 am.

So, 90 minutes for $75!

But with the newfound knowledge that my deeds are worthless compared to CWA.
I will only qualify for Legend with my 1.1 Million points, a number she pulled out of thin air!
If he buys 400k CWA at $97k to go to Founder, she will try hard to get them to take back my Grand Desert 420k points.
The rest of my stuff is garbage, 84k WBC can book just 2 nights! Waikiki is no good. Flagstaff FW, forget it!
Smh!

The Whatsapp thread is so funny! I will share it later!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> My son was stutter texting me throughout the presentation! He said he was taking notes on Whatsapp......
> 
> But with the newfound knowledge that my deeds are worthless compared to CWA.
> I will only qualify for Legend with my 1.1 Million points, a number she pulled out of thin air! ......
> Smh!  ......The Whatsapp thread is so funny! I will share it later!



translation - she makes no commission without a sale / next presentation - what you own will still be worthless TO SALES .(if you don't buy) . 
LOL


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

Cyrus24 said:


> Curious as to how much time they had to commit for the gift they received?  60 minutes, 90 minutes or 120 minutes?  And, how long did they actually stay?  Reason for my question is that my Son and DIL are going to Midtown NYC on a GC from my account.  They'd probably go if the commitment was only 60 minutes, just to learn just to learn about this thing that Mom/Dad own/use/like.  They'd NEVER buy, of course!!!



I would not recommend attending the NY45 presentation. It will take longer than 90 minutes for sure. 2 to 3 hours minimum with a team of at least 4 people taking a shot at you relentlessly!

I wish I had learnt from @bobinmich about a bear's bathroom habits before I attended! Haha! 

If they have never attended TS presentations before, it's akin to getting thrown in the deep end of the pool to learn swimming with no lifeguards around! Not worth the risk! Start with a mellow low-pressure site!

Time spent and the relentless shakedown is not worth the measly reward. They didn't give out Amex cards when we attended in May. You get much better deals on SightseeingPass, Groupon etc.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 15, 2019)

dgalati said:


> What are the maps for dog poop? We have laws in Ohio where you must pickup if your dog poops.


SF has a homeless population, and others have created maps to let SF residents and tourists know where human poop is.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> My son was stutter texting me throughout the presentation! He said he was taking notes on Whatsapp!
> Tour started at 9:00 am. His first text about this late-breaking news of 'Michael Brown new CEO of Wyndham' started at 6:22 am. He called me at 10:35 am.
> 
> So, 90 minutes for $75!
> ...


Why do you dislike your Grand Desert?  GD has cheap MF.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

Whatsapp thread with my son attending a presentation at Royal Vista. ENJOY!

[6:22 AM] Son: Michael Brown new CEO of Wyndham
[6:33 AM] Son: Scambusters: 855 312 9040
[6:33 AM] Son: Do not pick up calls from people saying they’re from Wyndham
[6:43 AM] Son: New levels
[6:43 AM] Son: 5 levels

[6:44 AM] Dad: Son, are you in the meeting right now?

[6:44 AM] Son: Yes I’m taking notes
[6:44 AM] Son: Through WhatsApp
[7:17 AM] Son: We are Legends level in 2020
[7:17 AM] Son: Lol they want 400k points to be founders
[7:18 AM] Son: On top of our 1 mil

[7:18 AM] Dad: No, we’re at Founders.

[7:18 AM] Son: Founders is min 1.4mil points

[7:19 AM] Dad: We have 1,425,000 points.

[7:19 AM] Son: Interesting the print out said 1.1m
[7:19 AM] Son: 803k in deeds? Is that accurate
[7:20 AM] Son: The way I understand it now, these deeds aren’t worth it dad. But I’m still new to understanding it
[7:20 AM] Son: I’ll give you a ring after I get the “expert recommendation”

[7:21 AM] Dad: Bring the printout! 917k points. 84k from smoky mountains has yet to show up.
[7:22 AM] Dad: Are they saying our deeds are not worth it?
[7:25 AM] Dad: What about the $94 million app?

[7:26 AM] Son: Yes because we don’t have CWA inventory
[7:27 AM] Son: I will try to explain what I understand shortly
[7:27 AM] Son: They want 97k for 400k points
[7:27 AM] Son: Hahaha this is the new sales strategy, it’s not aggressive
[7:27 AM] Son: They give you a recommendation with what the sale would be and you follow up with them
[7:28 AM] Son: Mobile app is coming in 2 years

[7:29 AM] Dad: 2 years? So dumb! By the time it comes out, it will be outdated. Like MS ASP.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 15, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> You manage to share your political leanings on almost every thread.  I have been on this board for many years, and I do not know the leanings of most of the contributors. Why do you feel the need to make these references on a timeshare board,you have since your first posts.


I kind of like @SNA27.  His first post blaming liberals for the right of rescission was hilarious.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Grammarhero, what are you now, Threadlocker? Let it go!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> @Grammarhero, what are you now, Threadlocker? Let it go!


I still like you.  But I still have fond memories of your first post.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

I think your lawyer's mind read between the lines saw more than there was!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2019)

dgalati said:


> ........ I was in Destin about 2 years ago 1st week of Dec. It was the 50's not many places open......



Destin Florida: 65 F / 7pm Sunday Dec 15th .

Duluth Minn  7F
Minneapolis  12F
Winnipeg  11 F
Edmonto   24 F

Destin looks pretty warm in comparison.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Dead and cold. If you want warmer weather in Jan go to southern FL. I was in Destine about 2 years ago 1st week of Dec. It was the 50's not many places open also. Last week I was in Palm Shores on Singer Isand it was mid to high 70's



Isn't Destin and PCB in the same vicinity?  50 miles from each other?


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Destin Florida -65 F / 7pm Sunday Dec 15th .
> 
> Duluth Minn - 7F
> Minneapolis  -12F
> ...



When's the best time to visit Banff? My wife has been wanting to visit for a long time. I want to use my 210k RCI points expiring in August 2020.

Btw, why's St. Hippolyte wide open? All the way to September 2020! But Ontario is not!! All 3 are affiliate resorts!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I kind of like @SNA27.  His first post blaming liberals for the right of rescission was hilarious.





SNA27 said:


> @Grammarhero, what are you now, Threadlocker? Let it go!





Grammarhero said:


> I still like you.  But I still have fond memories of your first post.



I agree -
SNA27's first post was like a "Gordie Howe Hat trick"

The thread  also led the TUG Wyndham Forum in activity over Thanksgiving weekend 2019
159 posts / 7 pages .


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Isn't Destin and PCB in the same vicinity?  50 miles from each other?



That's about right -- an hour's drive on US 98.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> When's the best time to visit Banff? My wife has been wanting to visit for a long time. I want to use my 210k RCI points expiring in August 2020.
> 
> Btw, why's St. Hippolyte wide open? All the way to September 2020! But Ontario is not!! All 3 are affiliate resorts!



Banff - summer
Victoria Day long weekend ( weekend before Memorial Day) until Canadian Thanksgiving ( Columbus Day Weekend)
We have never visited but the area is a popular spot .


Carriage  Hills has 3 RCI listings . D308 is Shell affiliate / also there is  4200 & 6288 .There are HOA issues going on : thread in Canada Forum .
There is skiing nearby and the 90 + days of summer are popular .
( if you click on the website link on 4200 - it links to Extra Holidays / interesting)

St Hippolyte also has 3 RCI listings . I believe it was developed by Geo Holidays .
We have not visited that property , but went to Montreal a couple of times a year from  2008 - 2011 / when one son was at McGill . 
Montreal is worth visiting and we need to go back .


----------



## bendadin (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> But with the newfound knowledge that my deeds are worthless compared to CWA.
> I will only qualify for Legend with my 1.1 Million points, a number she pulled out of thin air!
> If he buys 400k CWA at $97k to go to Founder, she will try hard to get them to take back my Grand Desert 420k points.
> The rest of my stuff is garbage, 84k WBC can book just 2 nights! Waikiki is no good. Flagstaff FW, forget it!
> Smh!



This is all very similar to what I heard in Glade except they said that I would be advantage. They said that you had to "opt-in" or you wouldn't be anything. Also, unless you purchased your 1.4 million since 2015, it wouldn't count. And then they said that everyone was going to have to spend $76k add-on to get to Founder's.

So my sales rep was complaining about a migraine BECAUSE MY ACCOUNT IS SO FRAGMENTED! lol


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> ........memories of your first post .





SNA27 said:


> I think your lawyer's mind read between the lines saw more than there was!



Worth going  back and checking the spread sheet to see ? - what was between the lines .
LOL


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2019)

bendadin said:


> .......unless you purchased your 1.4 million since 2015, it wouldn't count. And then they said that everyone was going to have to spend $76k add-on to get to Founder's.
> So my sales rep was complaining about a migraine BECAUSE MY ACCOUNT IS SO FRAGMENTED! lol



So "fragmented" was YOUR fault ?

wasn't it all sold to you by other "Wyndham sales team  members"


----------



## bendadin (Dec 15, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> So "fragmented" was YOUR fault ?
> 
> wasn't it all sold to you by other "Wyndham sales team  members"



Fragmented was my fault. I don't care about fragmented since I don't use ARP. My points are points and generally have low MF unless they have a different purpose.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I agree -
> SNA27's first post was like a "Gordie Howe Hat trick"
> 
> The thread  also led the TUG Wyndham Forum in activity over Thanksgiving weekend 2019
> 159 posts / 7 pages .



Is that like scoring a Century on Debut? They call it a Ton these days! Does a Canadian understand what I am talking about? Heard of Cricket?


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

I bought CWA first. Then more CWA and a Flagstag FW piggyback.
Then GD 'corporate sales guy' who is a cut above the local sales weasels says CWA is MF hell and FW is crap. He cons me to trade into GD. No bonus points either!
Then at Kona, Waikiki or bust they say, I buy Waikiki and I am glad to score 2 PICs!
At Myrtle Beach, my wife and I are held against our will for 6 hours, the rude manager thinks I am stupid for not letting my points pay off my MF! Can I even count beyond 3?
At Nat Harbor, they tell me Founders is the holy grail and Sir Lancelot like me is among the small circle of worthy who deserve it! But the Holy Grail is still in development! Top secret!
At NYC, the blowhard browbeater tells me I am a fool for not owning NY45, the Crown Jewel!

Today, they tell my son my portfolio is a steaming pile of unmapped poop because there's no CWA!

I always wondered why all these Sales guys don't get together and get their stories straight and speak in one voice!
But I realize now that they do get together and they have honed their skills to customize the pitch to con the mark!
Like the Strek Trek episode where a computer generates a customized hologram to kill the intruders!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 15, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> I bought CWA first. Then more CWA and a Flagstag FW piggyback.
> Then GD 'corporate sales guy' who is a cut above the local sales weasels says CWA is MF hell and FW is crap. He cons me to trade into GD. No bonus points either!
> Then at Kona, Waikiki or bust they say, I buy Waikiki and I am glad to score 2 PICs!
> At Myrtle Beach, my wife and I are held against our will for 6 hours, the rude manager thinks I am stupid for not letting my points pay off my MF! Can I even count beyond 3?
> ...


GD is good.  Why the GD hate?  It’s low MF.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ok, Mr. Spock! Humor, have you heard of it?

We humans use this to make lemonade out of lemons! Because there is no better way to overcome the difficulties we find ourselves in!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 16, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> I will call the PG County on Monday. I hope the horse will be cooperative and open its mouth!;-)



This horse is tough to get hold of! After garbled announcements and many transfers, I found out this horse doesn't work after 3 pm! I was told to call during office hours and got hung up!
Maybe Mondays are bad! I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 16, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> I bought CWA first. Then more CWA and a Flagstag FW piggyback.
> Then GD 'corporate sales guy' who is a cut above the local sales weasels says CWA is MF hell and FW is crap. He cons me to trade into GD. No bonus points either!
> Then at Kona, Waikiki or bust they say, I buy Waikiki and I am glad to score 2 PICs!
> At Myrtle Beach, my wife and I are held against our will for 6 hours, the rude manager thinks I am stupid for not letting my points pay off my MF! Can I even count beyond 3?
> ...



WOW, seems like you were just chum bait for the sales sharks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 16, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> WOW, seems like you were just chum bait for the sales sharks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Tell me about it! Chum is putting it kindly!
That's what happens when you live in a 'logic-driven bubble' of the tech world where computers don't try to deceive you and you can take everything at face value! You become a Sheldon (BBT)!
Sharks are easy to avoid! It's cute but deceptively cunning fish that usually get me!
Anyway, I regret nothing since there's no point! In real life, there's no right to rescission!


----------



## chapjim (Dec 16, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> WOW, seems like you were just chum bait for the sales sharks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



But he paid full price and is proud of it!


----------



## dgalati (Dec 16, 2019)

.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 17, 2019)

chapjim said:


> But he paid full price and is proud of it!



Paid full price, yes! Proud of it, that's an expression of your schadenfreude!


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 17, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> When's the best time to visit Banff?



if you like being with crowds, summer (July and August). There are also a lot of festivals and concerts (check out the Banff Centre) and a great farmers market that sets up in summer. 

Personally I prefer Sept to early October as the crowds have died down but it is still warm enough to enjoy the trails and outdoor sightseeing.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 17, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Paid full price, yes! Proud of it, that's an expression of your schadenfreude!



That's nonsense.  I derive no pleasure from the fact that you spent tons more money than was necessary.  You seem pleased.  Who am I to argue if you're happy?


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 17, 2019)

Not pleased. Distressed perhaps at my own naivete! But there is nothing I can do about it now! It's what it is!
If your comment didn't arise from schadenfreude, let me see if Germans have a precise word for describing an attitude towards naive people who allow themselves to be suckered!

Btw, if you're VIPP, you also paid a ton of money to get that, right? Maybe you got slightly better prices because you bought a long time ago! So, I am confused as to why my VIPP cost me more than necessary!


----------



## chapjim (Dec 17, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Not pleased. Distressed perhaps at my own naivete! But there is nothing I can do about it now! It's what it is!
> If your comment didn't arise from schadenfreude, let me see if Germans have a precise word for describing an attitude towards naive people who allow themselves to be suckered!
> 
> Btw, if you're VIPP, you also paid a ton of money to get that, right? Maybe you got slightly better prices because you bought a long time ago! So, I am confused as to why my VIPP cost me more than necessary!



Initially, the discussion was about bottom feeders and vultures buying points cheap, instead of retail.  No VIP level can be achieved bottom-feeding.

Bought mine one piece at a time (hat tip to Johnny Cash), over a number of years a number of years ago.

And, thanks for teaching me another big word to go along with refrigerator and encyclopedia.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 17, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Not pleased. Distressed perhaps at my own naivete! But there is nothing I can do about it now! It's what it is!
> If your comment didn't arise from schadenfreude,
> 
> let me see if Germans have a precise word for describing an attitude towards naive people who allow themselves to be suckered!
> !



My first urge is to name a European country that was ...... 

[A precise word - hmm /I  will have to  avoid the urge to include commentary that refers to 20th century European History / Politics . (also historical terms used by some of the British Tabloids during the World Cup when playing Germany may not be appropriate.)] 
LOL

*****
schadenfreude is a wonderful word.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 17, 2019)

@T-Dot-Traveller, you must really curb your _penchant_ for speaking in riddles! I will have to enlist the Quebecois to administer an attitude adjustment! Eh!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 17, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Initially, the discussion was about bottom feeders and vultures buying points cheap, instead of retail.  No VIP level can be achieved bottom-feeding.
> 
> Bought mine one piece at a time (hat tip to Johnny Cash), over a number of years a number of years ago.
> 
> And, thanks for teaching me another big word to go along with refrigerator and encyclopedia.



No, Jim, this topic is about my trying to deal with PG County bureaucracy!
One-piece at a time sounds great! Similar to dollar-cost-averaging, perhaps! 
Omg, you think Schadenfreude is a long word? Refrigerator and encyclopedia are so mundane and not even in the same league or same planet! 
Fahrvergnügen is the same length but tougher to pronounce! If you want the longest, try this for size!
*Donaudampfschiffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft!* Beats Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------

